# jacket for hacking out



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello everyone, as i'm a bit of a newbie, i was wondering if you could help me. What is the best type of jacket to wear when hacking out and what should i pay attention to, tips etc?


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi. At this time of year I would definitely wear a waterproof jacket. There's loads on the market now but I always found a waxed jacket the best in the rain. Choose a jacket with vents and a long enough flap at the back to go over the cantle of the saddle-so your bum doesn't get wet! I find a two way zip is a must too. And a secure pocket to keep your gloves in. Waxed jackets can be quite heavy tho for when the weather is changeable. Lighter, waterproof jackets are available with the same features.


----------



## haylesequine (Nov 18, 2009)

You want to consider different things, shape you like to wear, whether you want it to be waterproof, breathable, long or short. Just make sure that it wont flap in the wind or have anything that could get caught on trees etc as you ride by!


----------



## debbsygirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys


----------



## Cascara (Jul 27, 2009)

One main point is missing if you are hacking on roads. Make sure you wear high viz!! actually if you are anywhere near helicopters, rifle ranges or shooting or golf ranges , in fact to be safe anywhere, always make sure you can be seen and your horse too so reflective gear is a must and flourescent in day time.


----------



## Peachy (Mar 24, 2008)

Jackets to wear while riding out is really down to personal preference in terms of style, waterproof and windproof, really go without saying for your comfort, and as mentioned hi-viz is the sensible option - although if you're after a versatile riding jacket a good hi-viz vest and other accessories is a good compramise, otherwise you'll end up spending a fortune and filling the coat rack (I speak from experience!). The 2 real options of windproof/waterproof jackets are blouson style jackets, and longer fitting jackets (perhaps google Dublin Blouson, and Dublin Empress to show you the varying styles), obviously other brands such as Mark Todd, Toggi, and particularly Mountain Horse also have a great range of riding jackets. For a more novice rider Mountain Horse do the Body Guard Jacket which offers a little more protection!!

jackets winter 09

But if you're not looking to spend this much, both Dublin and Saxon offer some really great value for money jackets


----------



## Jonansi (Nov 20, 2009)

Try equestrianclearance.com. They usually have great bargains and a good selection.


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

I have one of these

http://www.dublinclothing.com/EU/Winter/Casual/Empressjacket.asp

I have a blouse jacket for general during the day but these cover your back and if cantering it doesnt rise up or make a noise  Nice and warm and also waterproof


----------

